# Pregnant Cat ?



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

my 7month cat might be pregnant. i have no idea if she is, she has not been in heat i dont think. but she looks bigger than normal and i can feel only 1 nipple on her but it's very small. Any info if she is pregannt would be appreciated


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

she is still very playful attacking me and chasing peices of rope, she got outside at night for about 30mins bout 4 5 days ago. Would she be showing any signs of pregnancy now?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Would she be showing signs of being pregnant..._from 30min outside only 4 or 5 days ago_? 8O No.
How about spaying her? Complete elimination of pregnancy worries.
h =^..^=


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Would she be showing signs of being pregnant..._from 30min outside only 4 or 5 days ago_? 8O No.
> How about spaying her? Complete elimination of pregnancy worries.
> h =^..^=


Thank god. yeah shes booked in for next week


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Woo hoo! Was she difficult to catch when she got outside? Some cats like it outside and try to avoid being caught and brought back in while others get freaked out and panic. How did your kitty do?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How unfortunate that she got out. I hope she's not pregnant. I would hate to think that tiny little lives would be snuffed out. 

If a cat were not going to be spayed, it would take the vet about 21 days to be able to diagnose a pregnancy without invasive surgery.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Woo hoo! *Was she difficult to catch when she got outside*? Some cats like it outside and try to avoid being caught and brought back in while others get freaked out and panic. How did your kitty do?


she found a tree and enjoyed the view from the top 8O, anyway she is very affectionate today and i been doing reasearch on the net is it true that they are very affectionate before they go into heat? she also has a brother same age which i dont really want her around at the moment just in case


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> How unfortunate that she got out. I hope she's not pregnant. I would hate to think that tiny little lives would be snuffed out.
> 
> If a cat were not going to be spayed, it would take the vet about 21 days to be able to diagnose a pregnancy without invasive surgery.


Can she spayed while pregnant?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Josh 91 said:


> Can she spayed while pregnant?


Yes. It is a question of what an owner feels comfortable doing. 

I have had outside ferals give birth, who I later trapped and fostered/tamed the kittens and had the mother's spayed and eventually tamed and became my great housepets. I have had one pregnant cat I brought in from outside who kittened in my bathroom and I raised/socialized her litter and they went through the same adoption agency as the above mentioned kittens. All spayed/neutered and vaccinated.

I have also had a VERY pregnant cat spayed, which meant aborting (_killing_) her litter. This was a desperately sad situation that I just couldn't avoid. This cat is Pretty, who is now a very good housecat, currently getting more comfortable being handled by my husband. Anyhow, Pretty was completely feral when she first showed up here. She got pregnant and birthed before I could trap her. When her 1st litter was about 10wks old, I was able to trap all four of them and bring them into my bathroom to tame/socialize. (_they also went through the same adoption center_) Pretty was HUGELY pregnant and birth was imminent, like w/in a week. I trapped her and did TNR (_Trap Neuter Release_) with her returning back to my property. It took a very long time to socialize her, but she is now a great housekitty. 
I felt very bad about terminating her litter, but I had no where to place her to safely kitten and prevent her from becoming pregnant again. It would have been a never-ending cycle, and TNR was the only way to stop it. The adoption agency I foster for, their policy is to spay every female cat accepted into their program, regardless of any stage of pregnancy...so I do use that as a *cop out* and have the burden of terminating litters of kittens off of my heart. IMO, I also feel that spaying a newly pregnant cat is much easier on the cat and veterinary staff than doing spays of pregnant cats whose litters are close to term. It must be upsetting for them, and I dislike putting them through that. So in my efforts, I always try to TNR as soon as I am able to catch the cats and hope I've been able to catch them before they've come into season.

I hope all of this information was useful to you,
heidi


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> [quote="Josh 91":3notosvz]Can she spayed while pregnant?


Yes. It is a question of what an owner feels comfortable doing. 

I have had outside ferals give birth, who I later trapped and fostered/tamed the kittens and had the mother's spayed and eventually tamed and became my great housepets. I have had one pregnant cat I brought in from outside who kittened in my bathroom and I raised/socialized her litter and they went through the same adoption agency as the above mentioned kittens. All spayed/neutered and vaccinated.

I have also had a VERY pregnant cat spayed, which meant aborting (_killing_) her litter. This was a desperately sad situation that I just couldn't avoid. This cat is Pretty, who is now a very good housecat, currently getting more comfortable being handled by my husband. Anyhow, Pretty was completely feral when she first showed up here. She got pregnant and birthed before I could trap her. When her 1st litter was about 10wks old, I was able to trap all four of them and bring them into my bathroom to tame/socialize. (_they also went through the same adoption center_) Pretty was HUGELY pregnant and birth was imminent, like w/in a week. I trapped her and did TNR (_Trap Neuter Release_) with her returning back to my property. It took a very long time to socialize her, but she is now a great housekitty. 
I felt very bad about terminating her litter, but I had no where to place her to safely kitten and prevent her from becoming pregnant again. It would have been a never-ending cycle, and TNR was the only way to stop it. The adoption agency I foster for, their policy is to spay every female cat accepted into their program, regardless of any stage of pregnancy...so I do use that as a *cop out* and have the burden of terminating litters of kittens off of my heart. IMO, I also feel that spaying a newly pregnant cat is much easier on the cat and veterinary staff than doing spays of pregnant cats whose litters are close to term. It must be upsetting for them, and I dislike putting them through that. So in my efforts, I always try to TNR as soon as I am able to catch the cats and hope I've been able to catch them before they've come into season.

I hope all of this information was useful to you,
heidi[/quote:3notosvz]

Thank you it was useful. and if she some how gets pregnant the litter will have to be terminated. i dont have the time or money to look after then


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Then I think that would be for the best, all around. Better to concentrate your money and attentions where it will do everyone the most good rather than spreading yourself too thin.
h


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I bred Siamese cats, and I assure you, other than socializing the kittens by petting them, mother cat does 90% of the work. There's nothing to it, compared to raising puppies. It would be sad to kill the kittens because you think they would take a lot of time.  I couldn't do it, personally. Raising them is something I enjoyed immensely. 

On the other hand, I strongly urge spaying _before_ pregnancy is possible or between seasons, and neutering before 6 months.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

what season do cats go into heat. At the moment where i live we are heading towards Winter.. does that matter?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know the seasons (_amount of daylight_) is what governs animals coming in and out of season, but I'm not so sure cats rigidly follow those guidelines, especially indoor cats. Most cats can come into season around 6-8mo of age. Some come into season later and a few will come into season a little earlier, but 6-8mo is about the average.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wednesday 9.30am she gets fixed. she has gone into heat today. Can she still get spayed?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! If she has come into season again, then that must mean she isn't pregnant and we don't have to worry about snuffing any little lives! Yay! 
As for being spayed when she is in season, YES, she can still be spayed. However, it does make the surgery a little more riskier, only because the organs will have an increased blood supply due to being in season and 'preparing' for breeding/pregnancy. Just let your vet know, so they aren't surprised when they get in there. I think it is always best if everyone knows all they can about any situation and can then prepare and plan for any eventuality.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If a female is not bred, she can come back in heat within days. I'm so glad she's not pregnant. 

The vet might charge you a bit more if she's in season, but he can still spay her.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Whew! If she has come into season again, then that* must mean she isn't pregnant *and we don't have to worry about snuffing any little lives! Yay!
> As for being spayed when she is in season, YES, she can still be spayed. However, it does make the surgery a little more riskier, only because the organs will have an increased blood supply due to being in season and 'preparing' for breeding/pregnancy. Just let your vet know, so they aren't surprised when they get in there. I think it is always best if everyone knows all they can about any situation and can then prepare and plan for any eventuality.


i am very relieved. but somehow dealing with that terrible noise they make


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> It would be sad to kill the kittens because you think they would take a lot of time.


I know this is a very contraversial issue but I think in some cases it is kinder to spey VERY early in the pregnancy. This is especially true for people who are unable to keep the litter if they cannot find good homes for them. If someone let their cat have kittens just because it accidently fell pregnant and then took the kittens to a shelter, there is quite a big chance they will be put to sleep as shelters have way too many cats than they can deal with.

I used to work in a vet hospital and putting to sleep 6-8 week old unwanted kittens is so so so much more heart breaking than doing a spey on a cat that's in very early stages of pregnancy.

I can totally understand why people don't agree with having their cats speyed if pregnant (I just hope they re-home the kittens responsibly and don't dump them at a shelter/vet) BUT I also don't think people should be made to feel as though it's wrong to spey their cat if it's pregnant and they feel like they are unable to care for kittens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Josh 91 said:


> i am very relieved. but somehow dealing with that terrible noise they make


Oh, I know it! I haven't had an in-season female in quite a while, but I know how loud and mournful they can sound. Just keep telling yourself that this isn't her fault, her hormones are governing her and demanding she do this. The spay appointment will help considerably.
Just keep sane until then! :lol: 
heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bec, we disagree. I think some people take life too lightly. "Just kill the problem."  Well, the problem is alive!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

My view isn't at all "just kill the problem"... I just think if people feel it's best for _them_ in _their_ situation not to bring more kittens into the world, we shouldn't be making them, feel like their doing something wrong..
If people cannot re-home/keep the kittens, the "kill the problem" attitude is VERY likely to come into play once they hit the shelters and IMO, my own feeling only is that I'd rather see a very early pregnant spey than see a litter of gorgeous, fully aware kittens be put to sleep. I know not everyone agrees but I'm not telling people that disagree they are wrong - there is NO _wrong_ or _right_. I just think people shouldn't try to push all of their own beliefs onto others..


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bec, I don't believe in abortion of any kind. That is my belief, and I hope to at least balance the posts that encourage abortion, even full term abortion.  If I see that sort of post, I willl always try to help people realize that they are destroying a life.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry Jeanie, but in some cases, I have to respectfully disagree. Although early abortion is destroying a potential life, taking kittens to shelters where they will be destroyed is certainly a lot worse, which would you choose if there was no way for you to keep the kittens nor find them a home?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I never took a kitten to a shelter. I raised them until they were old enough to go to good homes. 

Xanti, when it's a deep felt religious belief, it isn't going to change.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Missy is all fixed up and happy. She never wasnt pregnant  , nor was she on heat :? and another problem boof ( brother ) ever since she has been home boof has been biting her on the neck, whats doing there?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is _Boof_ neutered?


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Is _Boof_ neutered?


No, i plan to neuter him around 8,9 months at the moment he just about 7. Missy Seemed a very diffrent cat last night. Very Active, Pupils were very big and the other 2 cats seemed like they didnt recognise her. is that normal after a visit to the vet?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Josh, it would be better to have Bo neutered sooner. Males and females should be neutered before they are six months. Bo has begun to feel his sexuality, so I would get him neutered now. He might begin to spray and attempt to mount the other cats.

It's not unusual that your cats do not recognize Missy. Her odor has changed from her vet visit. Her large pupils were probably caused by her medication. I would wipe all of your cats with baby wipes, so that their odors are similar. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> Josh, it would be better to have Bo neutered sooner. Males and females should be neutered before they are six months. Bo has begun to feel his sexuality, so I would get him neutered now. He might begin to spray and attempt to mount the other cats.
> 
> It's not unusual that your cats do not recognize Missy. Her odor has changed from her vet visit. Her large pupils were probably caused by her medication. I would wipe all of your cats with baby wipes, so that their odors are similar. I hope all goes well.


Thanks for the info, i will get boof done as quick as i can, does males cost more than females to get fixed?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No, male neutering is generally much cheaper because the 'surgery' is not as invasive as with a female cat where the vet has to go into the abdomen.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree, take Boof ASAP before he begins spraying. If you wait too long, you may have bigger problems to deal with.


----------

